# Augie Meets Robo-Dog (Video)



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

That's hilarious! What's fun about it is that Augie just wants to play with robo-dog. He is so gentle with the toy. I have to remember to turn my sound down, though. My 3 heard Augie barking and went nuts trying to find the new golden.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

We saw this on your blog last night and laughed so hard, not only at your video but at our two dogs. Tabitha actually crawled up and watched it and cocked her head back and forth. When the barking started Magic went nuts and ran to the door. Great video, beautiful pup!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed it  Puppies are so silly.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I LAUGHED all through that!!!! What a precious puppy! And he is gentle. 

Lucky gets excited about my daughters "fur babies" that move and meow when you pet them. But he's got them in his mouth and gnawing in no time....


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Exactly, I couldn't stop laughing... Fantastic video.
I am leaving to YouTube to give it the best rating.
Joe


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

How cute!!! Tucker does the same thing with remote control cars! lol

BTW, our phone has the same ringer  haha the little song...

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh Gosh - he is so precious. I loved it!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

That was great..... I was laughing so hard......


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

That really is a great video.... Samson also cocks his head back and forth, with every bark....


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I really love your videos LaurJen....poor puppy wanted to take a bite out of the poor robo toy lol. Tooo cute !!! Thanxs for sharing


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks  I haven't taken a video ALL DAY. Can you believe it?!? But it IS Augie's 5 month birthday today... hmmmmmmm....


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Awww...really. Happy Birthday Augie...lots of hugs and kisses !


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

That is hilarious. I used to play with remote control cars with Lexie. She was funny to watch. Also, the remote control boats in the pool this past summer. I'll be sure to take some video's next summer of that. She'd jump in after them LOL


----------



## lilgoldie (Oct 29, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE BEAUTIFUL PUP.. love the video just reminds every one why we get the big bubbles off fluff and fur... they are just too cute..


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the birthday wishes... just shot a little birthday video, hee hee  Waiting on YouTube...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Aw, Happy Birthday!! He's only 2 months older than Tucker but Tucker isn't e ven close to that size lol


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

We weigh him every Sunday... he's 40.2 pounds today. But two months makes a big difference when they're puppies!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, I'm sure that's very true, Tucker is already a lot bigger then when we got him but to compared to most Goldens hes tiny...lol.


----------



## Ozzie's Mama (Jul 16, 2006)

Augie's a riot! And beautiful, too!


----------

